# Share your sleepy babies!



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Anyone want to share pics of their sleepy chi's? 
I think they are the cutest EVER when they are sleeping!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

These are old, back from the days I lived in the semi with Jer :lol: and Venus was still a puppy:


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

This is chili the other morning, I woke up with no covers since he literally stole them all lol
View attachment 29906
View attachment 29914

Chilli's favorite place to nap while we are on the couch
View attachment 29922



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I agree, there's nothing cuter than a sleeping chi!!  

Sleepy Lilo cuddling up to a toy.










My 2 other babies, even if one of them is gone... I always loved that picture.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

coco_little_bear said:


> I agree, there's nothing cuter than a sleeping chi!!
> 
> Sleepy Lilo cuddling up to a toy.
> 
> ...


Lilo is beautiful, she has such a cute little face and that pic of Coco and your boyfriend made me cry. I do feel for you, I really do xx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know I posted this in another thread, but I love this sleepy pic. She obviously loves to be rocked to sleep. Lol


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

A little montage of Frodo I put together a while ago:


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

Romeo is a Champion sleeper. I always loved this pose.
View attachment 29930



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

So sweet sleepy chis!
View attachment 29938


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Resting Chis!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Tabcat73 said:


> So sweet sleepy chis!
> View attachment 29938
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How sweet is that nose to nose picture...I love it!


----------



## Tang (Apr 16, 2011)

Sleepy you say? I can do sleepy.


Sick Dexy. by nrrfed, on Flickr


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

There aint nothing sweeter than a sleeping chi!! I really love all the pics.


----------



## Tang (Apr 16, 2011)

The only time they're allowed on the bed these days are when we're changing the sheets.. they do love the bed though!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

too....much.....cutness!:love5:


----------



## Tang (Apr 16, 2011)

LittlePixie said:


> too....much.....cutness!:love5:


no doubt! 

Little Dexter fell asleep like this.. what a weirdo.


----------



## mama1212 (Jul 26, 2013)

View attachment 29946

Ollie fell asleep before he even ate his treat for being a good baby and just relaxing in his pen  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

oh my gosh! I love seeing pics of Ollie! He is so cute! My heart melts for merles!!!!


----------



## TyChi (Aug 2, 2013)

Tiny sleeping on my pillows and blankets


----------



## Dramagodes (Apr 18, 2013)

Aw! I love all of your sleeping babies! So precious! <3 

Here is Bailey as a baby sleeping and recently

View attachment 29962


View attachment 29970


----------



## Owl307 (May 5, 2013)

This is a less recent photo of him when he had to sleep in his crate but now he's allowed in bed with me and he manages to get himself into the most adorable positions. Gotta snap a pic one of these days...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby sleeping: 





Toby sleeping with his cousin Rocky:


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

My boy jasper.
View attachment 30002



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

My phone has tons of pics of sleepy Cai. Definitely a fave of mine!

If I'm taking a nap, he will sleep in my arms sometimes. It kills me




After a "traumatic" bath, he fell asleep while I was towel drying him.



My favorite of the sleeping pics has to be these two. The first is his imitation of a vampire sleeping in a coffin which was taken the night before True Blood premiered this season. The last is his "I can sleep anywhere pose." I spilled something on one of the sofa cushions and moved it so I could clean it. I left the blankets on the sofa so Cai thought it was still nap time and went on with the sleeping. Butt on cushion less side and sleeping on the cushioned one.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm loving all the pictures in this thread. Too much cuteness! 



Rolo n Buttons said:


> Lilo is beautiful, she has such a cute little face and that pic of Coco and your boyfriend made me cry. I do feel for you, I really do xx


Aww thanks (on their behalf). Gosh now I'm crying! lol


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing Milo certainly loves doing is sleeping...


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mayahuel (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello everyone, were new here so we thought we'd start by posting a sleepy pic  My baby Maya

View attachment 30026


View attachment 30034


View attachment 30042



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jem91 (Jan 27, 2013)

Oscars always sleepy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thomskim (Feb 25, 2013)

Little Dior giving a big yawn before her nap









& her taking a nap in her new hoodie


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

awww! everyone's puppies are adorable! I love their sleepy faces!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

beau



this is ninja sleeping recently lol when hes super tired his ears get floppy


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw all these sleepy babies are adorable! Here's a sleepy Odie from two days ago. She walked and ran all the way to Starbucks and I brought her carrier for her to have a rest in when we got there. She really loves it in there!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

All the sleepy babies are so cute!!!

Jaxx is such a light sleeper it is hard to get sleeping pictures of him. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Aww they are all too cute! I might be back soon with some of my own pics! X


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

I've got too many I don't know which to show!


----------



## Judenmink (May 1, 2013)

Mr Chi has outgrown his first crate..but he still loves it!
View attachment 30226


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

A few of my favs of Gidget









passed out


















Sleeping Chibi when he was much younger 









another of Chibi sleeping









I cannot for the life of me find a photo of Yoshi sleeping???

I had to throw in a puppy photo of Theismann asleep when I ran across it, LOL


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I made my sleepy boys in a siggy at one time ago....
http://i755.photobucket.com/albums/xx194/jan896/VARIOUS/Sleepytime Chico/SLEEP-1_zps22a4195d.png


When Chico is tired he will get one of his toys and go to sleep... he uses it like a pacifier...











here are a couple of videos of Chico sleeping <3

Chico and his Beaver toy pacifier
MVI_0523_zps083f8e26.mp4 Video by jan896 | Photobucket

Chico wakes himself up by snoring.....
MVI_0525_zpsd0b82d4b.mp4 Video by jan896 | Photobucket




.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Forgot this one of Pixie

This is how she sleeps almost every night, right inbetween my hubby and I


----------



## PearlyQ (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## JessicaLynch (Feb 20, 2013)

This is Mia sleeping the one day while I was reading a book.









And this picture is of her cuddling with her new stuffed ducky.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittypineda (Aug 7, 2013)

my leo, such a mommahs boy ❥... im a newbie... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinaschi's (Jul 9, 2010)

LOVE these pics!!!


----------

